# Help needed for buying wireless router to use with wishnet cable broadband



## suvajit (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi all!! I am using wishnet cable broadband in my laptop to connect to internet. A lan cable from local cable walla's office goes directly into the RJ45 port of my laptop. They have configured a static ip (172.x.x.x), subnet mask (255.x.x.x) and gateway (172.x.x.x) and I have to connect through their login page everytime to connect to internet.

Now I want to make this connection wireless by using a wireless router. Please suggest me a wireless router within Rs 2k. It will be of great help if anyone show the steps to configure the connection in the router...thanks in advance....Happy Deepavali!!


----------

